# newbie, 5.5G & 5 male guppies



## LadyNym (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm a newbie to fish keeping and purchased at 20G for glow fish because I thought they looked cool. I got some good info from lfs about NTS, cycled 20G 8wks added 2-3 glow fish at a time over several weeks. Fast forward 2 months and I wanted fancy guppies. Rep at petsmart said 5 male fancy guppies can go in 20G w/ 8 glow fish. After I bought said fish I was still in-store same rep tracked me down and said guppies are more picky about water qual+temp then glow fish. I was afraid guppies would struggle so rep steered me to a 5.5g to keep them in once cycled. Did more research at home after purch, found out 5.5g too small. I'm at a loss, guppies are still in 20g I was going to move them to the 5.5g when cycled but if its too small can the guppies survive in the 20g until I can buy a larger maybe 55g around Black Friday this year? I will then make the 55g a guppy tank, keep the 20g glow fish tank and does anyone have suggestions on what I could do with a 5.5g??? I would prefer something other than a Betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They should all be fine in the 20 as long as you keep up your water changes. The main issue is depending on the glow fish, some prefer cooler temps, Being a hybrid of the zebra danio. However some are tetras and they can and will get along fine with the gups, as many of them are too fast to be picked on, and will eat the same foods. Keep the 5.5 as a qt tank in case you ever need to medicate.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the tank?

-Kamran


----------

